# I have been married over 5 years do I still need "notorial agreement"?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I have been married over 5 years do I still need a "notorial agreement"? And help on how to do this would be appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, anyone? Thanks


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have my marriage certificate showing that the date of marriage is over 5 years. Is this sufficient or do I need the notorial agreement? Or does this notorial agreement relate to people that are not married?


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi. You do not need a Notarial Agreement. You still need to submit the DHA sworn affidavit form. It's for all couples married or unmarried to prove that your relationship exits and continue to exists.

DHA-1712A) Form 12 ... AFFIDAVIT IN RESPECT OF PARTIES TO PERMANENT SPOUSAL RELATIONSHIP 

Part A and B of that forms needs to be submitted. You need a lawyer or a commissioner of oaths to sign and stamp thay form

If you have further questions pls ask


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. How much would a lawyer charge for this? Who else could sign it?


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

When i did mine, it was free. Me and my wife went into a police station and signed and stamped there in the statiom


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been married over 5 years do I still need a "notorial agreement"? And help on how to do this would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi

Based on my experience you do not need a Notorial Agreement, and you also do not need to complete DHA-1712A Form 12 if you are married 

Notorial Agreement and DHA-1712A Form 12 applies to life partners who are not married only, don't waste your time and money you only need your Marriage Certificate 

If you are still not sure I suggest to visit any VFS office, they will answer your questions


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. It has been a great help.

What did you supply for:

"Proof of financial support to each other."?

Thanks


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Providence said:


> Hi. You do not need a Notarial Agreement. You still need to submit the DHA sworn affidavit form. It's for all couples married or unmarried to prove that your relationship exits and continue to exists.
> 
> DHA-1712A) Form 12 ... AFFIDAVIT IN RESPECT OF PARTIES TO PERMANENT SPOUSAL RELATIONSHIP
> 
> ...


Hi Providence,

Correct me if I'm wrong. I took a sneak peek at DHA-1712A Form 12, but as @Jack14 suggests it seems it applies to *unmarried/divorced/widowed* persons in a relationship as it mentions those as only tick options.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

db29 said:


> Thank you for the replies. It has been a great help.
> 
> What did you supply for:
> 
> ...


Hi 

I submitted my bank statement and my wife's bank statement which shows payment to each other


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

My apologies. The affidavit is actually for unmarried partners.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you have a marriage certificate you dont need a notarial agreement. But if you do not have a marriage certificate then you need to do the notarial agreement.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

The reason for notarial contract is to show proof that your relationship with your partner has exceeded a period of 2 years and to prove that your relationship is valid indeed. This is presented in the form of a sworn affidavit and a notarial contract which is included with your application for a life partner visa.

A marriage contract will do for you, no need for notarial contract.


----------

